# Blasc - Charupload



## emcSpeedi (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
habe folgendes Problem mit meinem BLASC:
und zwar werden meine Char-Daten nicht mehr übetragen.
Hab mir jetzt extra nen neuen Account angelegt, weil ich dachte, es liegt vielleicht dadran, aber es wird trotzdem der Character nicht übertragen, die Spielzeiten aber schon.

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Speedi


----------



## Danni der Hordler (22. Juni 2008)

bei mir ist ebenfals ein Problem mit Char aufgefallen!


bei mir werden keine Char Informationen geschweige den alles was dazugehört hochgeladen (er sagt zwa das Upload Erfolgreich war aber nichts tut sich).

Nun meine Spekulation ist, das es sich um ein Privi Server handelt wo ich drauf bin (Ist auch so ^^) und das irgendwie eine Datenbak für Verschiedene Server gibt (Nur Öffendliche komischerweise)

Nun gut ... Andere User und ich Wünden uns wirklich sehr Freuen wenn wir in dieser sache ein Feedback bekommen.

Es haben sich viele auf den Server wo ich Spiele über sowas Aufgeregt und wollten das eigendlich Nutzen. Wäre ja schade wenn über 400 User das nicht nutzen könnten. 


MFG: Danni der Hordler ^^

PS: Buffed hat mir wirklich viele Hilfen geben im Thema Quest und Addons ... Top weiter so!


----------



## Ocian (22. Juni 2008)

Danni schrieb:


> Nun meine Spekulation ist, das es sich um ein Privi Server handelt wo ich drauf bin (Ist auch so ^^) und das irgendwie eine Datenbak für Verschiedene Server gibt (Nur Öffendliche komischerweise)



Da sieht man, dass der Filter sehr gute Arbeit leistet. Denn Buffed.de distanziert sich ganz weit von den Privatservern. Ich werde sicherlich nicht näher drauf eingehen außer damit, dass ein Privatserver weder von Blizzard genemigt ist, noch irgendeine Fansite darüber berichten wird oder gar anbietet einen Prvatserver zu unterstützen.

Ich kann dir also nur empfehlen, um den vollständigen Umfang von Buffed.de und auch dem BLASCClient zu nutzen solltest du auf einem legitimen, von Blizzard gestellten und betriebenen Server wechseln.

MfG

Ocian


----------



## emcSpeedi (23. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Da sieht man, dass der Filter sehr gute Arbeit leistet. Denn Buffed.de distanziert sich ganz weit von den Privatservern. Ich werde sicherlich nicht näher drauf eingehen außer damit, dass ein Privatserver weder von Blizzard genemigt ist, noch irgendeine Fansite darüber berichten wird oder gar anbietet einen Prvatserver zu unterstützen.
> 
> Ich kann dir also nur empfehlen, um den vollständigen Umfang von Buffed.de und auch dem BLASCClient zu nutzen solltest du auf einem legitimen, von Blizzard gestellten und betriebenen Server wechseln.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
da es sich bei mir nicht um einen Privatserver handelt (find die Leute die auf solchen Servern spielen einfach nur unfair, wir zahlen schließlich monatlich dafür -.-, soll jetze aber keine Diskussion um dieses Thema werden), sondern um den Realm Echsenkessel (Sturmangriff) würde ich halt gerne wissen, wieso halt meine Spielzeit, nicht aber meine Charakter-Daten hochgeladen werden.

Danke für die Hilfe.
Speedi


----------



## Danni der Hordler (23. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich könnte mich beömmeln an dieser Stelle aber .. nein mal ernst bleiben!!

Es steht in der AGB von WOW, oder so meine ich es gelesen zu haben, das Privatserver erlaubt sein würden, doch nur für Kostenlose Zwecke. das Heißt Nichtkomerzielle Zwecke. Sobald man Geldiche ansprüche aufn Kostenlosen Server (Privat server) erhebt, so kommt Blizzard und haut dir voll auf die Mütze! Mal Kinderhaft ausgedrückt da die meisten WOW Spieler zwischen 12 und 16 Jahre alt sind ;D.

Nun ich fidne man sollte mal die AGB bei Blizzard genauer durchlesen. Was ich glaube ich jetzt machen werde, und die Sparten raus lese. Und im Thema "Gemeinheit" ... wir auf einem privaten Server haben eine Entspantere und bessere Art miteinander um zu gehen als auf ein Offi. das Flamen etc. bleibt bei uns weg. Auch einer der Gründe warum ich von den Offi weg bin ^^. gut man muss eventuell einige sachen wegstecken wie "Bug Quest" oder mal ein Klitzekleinen Shutdown vom Server weil einige Bugs gefixt werden.

Nun mal zu BLASC. Ich glaube mal das Prog ist nur für Informations Sammlung da (Char wie er Aufgebaut ist, Skillung Inventar etc. und es  eingendlich Komplett Hut wie jacke ist ob das ein offi,privi oder sonst was ist.

Ich glaube mal das wichtige an der sache ist der BLASCraft der ein offi Signatur brauch, und eine Datenbank für Öffendliche Server besitzt. (Screen mache ich mal dann wisst ihr woher ich das weiß).


Nun und da mehrere das Prob haben mit dem BLASC und grerad eine Wartungsarbeit gemacht wird, bin ich der meinung das es an was anderes liegt!


Euer Danni ;D

PS: Habe 1 Jahr lang Blizzard geld in den Rachen bekommen, bis die mein ACC "Versehentlich" Gelöscht haben. So die Stellungnahme von Blizzard. Ich bin nicht mehr gewillt den weitere Unterstützungen zu geben. ;D.. ist logisch oder?


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2008)

emcSpeedi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da es sich bei mir nicht um einen Privatserver handelt (find die Leute die auf solchen Servern spielen einfach nur unfair, wir zahlen schließlich monatlich dafür -.-, soll jetze aber keine Diskussion um dieses Thema werden), sondern um den Realm Echsenkessel (Sturmangriff) würde ich halt gerne wissen, wieso halt meine Spielzeit, nicht aber meine Charakter-Daten hochgeladen werden.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe.
> Speedi



Hast du schonmal den Account hier gewechselt? Bei Anfragen dieser Art kommt es leider sehr oft vor, das die Anfragenden "vergessen" haben, dass sie hier schonmal einen Account hatten. Die Charaktere werden dann weiterhin aktualisiert, sind aber dem ehemaligen Account zugeordnet. 

Das finden wir sehr schnell heraus, wenn du mir Benutzernamen des alten Accounts oder 1-2 deiner Charakternamen (inklusive Server) mitteilst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2008)

Danni schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich könnte mich beömmeln an dieser Stelle aber .. nein mal ernst bleiben!!
> 
> Es steht in der AGB von WOW, oder so meine ich es gelesen zu haben, das Privatserver erlaubt sein würden, doch nur für Kostenlose Zwecke. das Heißt Nichtkomerzielle Zwecke. Sobald man Geldiche ansprüche aufn Kostenlosen Server (Privat server) erhebt, so kommt Blizzard und haut dir voll auf die Mütze! Mal Kinderhaft ausgedrückt da die meisten WOW Spieler zwischen 12 und 16 Jahre alt sind ;D.



Privatserver für WoW oder andere Spiele, für die der Betrieb durch den Hersteller ausdrücklich untersagt ist, werden nicht von BLASC oder buffed unterstützt - das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## emcSpeedi (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo, habe den Account gewechselt und es auch im Blasc umgestellt =)

Alter buffed.de Account: Speedicus (wurde auch nichtmehr aktuallisiert, deswegen der wechselt, davor gabs keinen anderen Account)
Neuer Account: emcSpeedi

2 Charaktere:
Speedicus - Echsenkessel
Speedhunte - Echsenkessel


----------



## Danni der Hordler (23. Juni 2008)

Nun ich habe mal hier ein Test Key Ausgegraben und habe mich da mal bissle gelvlt .. (mittlerweile lvl10) und mal schaun obs geht. 

Wenn nicht .... dann werden wir sehen wer schlauer ist. 

PS: ich hab nie Verlangt oder gevordert das Buffed Privi Server Unterstützt oder der gleichen ..außerdem lese dich mal in den GB´s schlau! ;D


----------



## Purify2 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

1. Auto blog lässt sich für keinen meiner Chars einstellen. Muss ich da i-was besonderes machen?
2. Bei meinem Main werden die Bosskills falsch angezeigt. z.B. Steht da ich habe den Boss aus Bota hero killt. Und ich hab noch nicht mal den Schlüssel.

ICh habe Blasc schon sehr oft neu heruntergeladen, aber nichts ist passiert. Need help!!


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juni 2008)

Hätte mal ne Frage zu Punkt 1: Wo versuchst du den Autoblog zu deaktivieren? Im Blasctool selbst ist das nicht möglich. Dafür musst du auf deine mybuffed Seite und dein Profil bearbeiten. Scroll in dem Menu etwas weiter runter und irgendwann müssten glaub ich ein paar Chars von dir auftauchen, die ein Häkchen bei "Autoblog" haben. Nimm es raus und gut is^^.

Zu Punkt 2: Ich habe auch Probleme mit meinem Blasc. z.B. werden meine Spielzeiten von anderen Spielen als WoW kaum  bzw. garnicht aktualisiert. Das sind halt Kinderkrankheiten vom Tool an deren Heilung geforscht wird =)


----------



## Purify2 (24. Juni 2008)

ALso das "Häckchen" hab ich gemacht, aber da stehen keine Blogs im Profil.


----------



## Squarg (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Blasc.
Und zwar funktioniert der Charupload nicht.

Ich hatte schonmal einen Account bei euch, hab mir aber einen zweiten angelegt weil meine Email gehackt wurde : /
Ich schätze mal dass die Charakter meinem Alten Account zugeteilt werden.

Mein Alter Account: Ogrishorc

Wäre echt super wenn ihr das regeln könnt.

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanomag (24. Juni 2008)

Jo das selbe Problem habe ich auch!


----------



## Ocian (24. Juni 2008)

Sofern Zeit ist wird sich darum gekümmert. Bitte ahbt etwas Gedult.


----------



## emcSpeedi (24. Juni 2008)

Damit möchte ich dann auch nochmal hierher verweisen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47251



emcSpeedi schrieb:


> Hallo, habe den Account gewechselt und es auch im Blasc umgestellt =)
> 
> Alter buffed.de Account: Speedicus (wurde auch nichtmehr aktuallisiert, deswegen der wechselt, davor gabs keinen anderen Account)
> Neuer Account: emcSpeedi
> ...


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2008)

emcSpeedi schrieb:


> Hallo, habe den Account gewechselt und es auch im Blasc umgestellt =)
> 
> Alter buffed.de Account: Speedicus (wurde auch nichtmehr aktuallisiert, deswegen der wechselt, davor gabs keinen anderen Account)
> Neuer Account: emcSpeedi
> ...



Ich kann Profile erst effektiv löschen, wenn die mybuffed-Sachen vollständig sind.


----------



## Squarg (25. Juni 2008)

Ja ich hoffe dass das jetzt bald gemacht wird. Im Prinzip muss mein alter Account ja nur gelöscht
werden.


----------



## emcSpeedi (25. Juni 2008)

Definiere Bitte Mybuffed Sachen vollständig =)
Muss ich bei dem alten Account (Speedicus) noch etwas editieren, dass du diesen löschen kannst?

Liebe Grüße
Speedi


----------



## Hephaistos11 (25. Juni 2008)

hallo, seit tagen ladet blasc meine wow chars und meine spielzeit updates nicht mehr hoch. ich habe kien eahnugn warum. geändert habe ich nichts. es ging einfach auf einmal nicht mehr. kann mir da jemand helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuecks (25. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist ähnlich bei mir, seit Sonntag Abend werden keine Autoblogs mehr erstellt. Das Charupdate funktioniert. Die Einstellungen im Profil passen auch.

Who know?


----------



## Ocian (25. Juni 2008)

Durch die Umstellung von myBuffed kann es zur Zeit zu starken verzögerungen kommen bis die Updates auch auf der seite angezeigt werden.


----------



## Hephaistos11 (25. Juni 2008)

mein problem besteht aber schon seit über einer woche, letztes update war am TUESDAY, JUNE 17, 2008


----------



## Dagonoth (25. Juni 2008)

...also ich finde, dass die Updates immer noch gut funktionieren, nur wie schon oben bemerkt funktioniert die Autoblogfunktion nicht. Ich finde einfach den Buffed-leuten Zeit geben, dann wird es wieder, war auch in der Vergangenheit so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Natálya (26. Juni 2008)

Mein Charupload funktioniert grade auch nicht. Hoffe das wird bald gefixt. Wenn die Autoblogs nicht tun, dann ist das kein Beinbruch, die gehören eh abgeschaft.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (26. Juni 2008)

heyho

seit dem neuen mybuffed funktioniert der autoblog meiner wow characktere nicht mehr, obwohl ich blasc mit wow starte und bei allen charackteren autoblog aktiviert habe.

sie werden zwar korrekt upgeloaded, aber es werden keine automatischen texte verfasst.

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

danke

kazo


----------



## KICKASSEZ (26. Juni 2008)

die autoblogs sin gut.

charuploads funktionieren bei mir, autoblogs aber nicht mehr.

hat das auch mit der umstellungen zu tun?

frage an buffed <-


----------



## Ocian (26. Juni 2008)

Durch die Umstellungen von mybuffed, kann es zur Zeit dazu kommen das Autoblogs nicht angezeigt werden. Bitte habe etwas Gedult, es wird an dem Problem schon gearbeietet.


----------



## Ocian (26. Juni 2008)

Durch die Umstellungen von mybuffed, kann es zur Zeit dazu kommen das Autoblogs nicht angezeigt werden. Bitte habe etwas Gedult, es wird an dem Problem schon gearbeietet.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (26. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Durch die Umstellungen von mybuffed, kann es zur Zeit dazu kommen das Autoblogs nicht angezeigt werden. Bitte habe etwas Gedult, es wird an dem Problem schon gearbeietet.



ok, dank dir


----------



## Kusiii (27. Juni 2008)

Werden die Autoblogs "nachgehollt" ?


----------



## GS_Sturm (28. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Durch die Umstellungen von mybuffed, kann es zur Zeit dazu kommen das Autoblogs nicht angezeigt werden. Bitte habe etwas Gedult, es wird an dem Problem schon gearbeietet.




Betrifft das auch den Char-Upload?, Blasc läd etwas hoch aber im Profil werden keine Chars angezeigt. Ich hab andere User auf dem Server gefragt ob sie meinen   Profilnamen sehen aber auch der ist wohl unsichtbar. Addons/Plugins usw sind alle aktiviert.

Ich hatte vorher einen anderen Account und hab jetzt das Gefühl das trotz Löschung von Blasc und Addons die Daten immernoch auf dem alten Account landen, gibt es einen Registry-eintrag von Blasc den man prüfen könnte?


----------



## Hordlerderherzen (28. Juni 2008)

Hm ich habe das selbe Problem


----------



## Hordlerderherzen (28. Juni 2008)

Hm ich habe das selbe Problem, ich hatte vor diesem acc schon 2 accs aber beide hab ich aufgegeben weil das e-mail aufgelöst wurde.

Meine alten Buffedacc:

Allyquäler
Betashowfan!!!

Charakter:

Reny
Taurios
Riny
Bonnsion

Allesammt waren auf dem Pvp Sever, Onyxia

Bitte um rasche Hilfe

Mfg


----------



## LineMan (28. Juni 2008)

das alles nicht sofort klappt kann ich ja nachvollziehen und das der autoblog bereits gefixed wird ist auch erfreulich, aber warum stehen jetzt auf der profilstartseite die zuletzt besuchten profile und nicht mehr die profile die einen zuletzt besucht haben? ich empfinde das als extrem sinnfrei anzuzeigen wessen profile man zuletzt besucht hat, viel besser ist es doch zu sehen, wer mal bei mir vorbei geschaut hat, so wie es eben vorher war. kann man das einstellen? habe nix gefunden dazu.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2008)

GS_Sturm schrieb:


> Betrifft das auch den Char-Upload?, Blasc läd etwas hoch aber im Profil werden keine Chars angezeigt. Ich hab andere User auf dem Server gefragt ob sie meinen   Profilnamen sehen aber auch der ist wohl unsichtbar. Addons/Plugins usw sind alle aktiviert.
> 
> Ich hatte vorher einen anderen Account und hab jetzt das Gefühl das trotz Löschung von Blasc und Addons die Daten immernoch auf dem alten Account landen, gibt es einen Registry-eintrag von Blasc den man prüfen könnte?



Wenn du einen anderen buffed-Account hattest, sind die Charaktere unter Umständen dem noch zugeordnet. Hast du generell über unsere Suche oben Rechts auf der Portalseite mal nahc einem deiner Charaktere gesucht?


----------



## Sycris08 (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine Frage zum Autoblog: Und zwar gibt es bei mir seit knapp 10 Levelaufstiegen usw. überhaupt keinen Eintrag, und frage mich was ich wohl falsch eingestellt habe?
(Charakter, Profil usw. ist alles public)

Freue mich auf jeden Hinweis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Sry für 100. doppelpost ^^


----------



## Draganda (28. Juni 2008)

Hm seit dem MyBuffed update geht der Autoblogger bei mir auch ned mehr.
Außerdem zerhauts bei mir die Umlaute und Grafiken beim auswählen einer meiner Chars. Also wenn ich Rechts auf ein Char klicke um mein Inventar einzusehen usw.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Juni 2008)

ich denke mal es gibt noch ein problem seit dem update. bei mir ist auch noch nix passiert im profil. habe auch schon de- und neuinstalliert. keine änderung.


----------



## GS_Sturm (29. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn du einen anderen buffed-Account hattest, sind die Charaktere unter Umständen dem noch zugeordnet. Hast du generell über unsere Suche oben Rechts auf der Portalseite mal nahc einem deiner Charaktere gesucht?




Ich hab gestern den alten Account mal reaktiviert, da waren alle Chars drauf auch so aktuell wie hochgeladen wurde *BIS* ich das Design auf Allianz geändert habe! Danach waren alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 merkwürdig war auch das ich in BLASC die Logindaten vom Mystical Embrance nicht mehr eingetragen hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Über die Suche finde ich meine Chars allesind halt nur nicht zugeordnet.

Also ich glaube nicht das es an irgendwelchen Namen liegt, eure Scripte haben Augenscheinlich ne Macke, wenn ich auf Hilfe oder andere Links klicke kommt bei mir immer die Fehlermeldung:

Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (getbuffed)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)

Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(83)         Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)             require_once("/var/www/m")


evtl hilft es ja bei der Fehlersuche.


----------



## GS_Sturm (29. Juni 2008)

ach herrje! neues von der Front! Hab grad eben wie jeden Tag mein BLASC-Update gefahren und danach waren nach dem versuchten Upload plötzlichst alle Chars auf meinem Account zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gabs echt ein Update oder ist das der Kamerad Rainer Zufall?

Edit:

Kommando zurück! GS_Sturm hat wieder keine Chars gelistet oO


----------



## Hordlerderherzen (29. Juni 2008)

Zam ich hätte eine Bitte an dich. Ich sehe dass mein Charakter Reny vom Server Onyxia immernoch existiert in der Datenbank. Könntest du jetzt schauen in welchem Buffedacc die noch sind und diesen acc oder halt die Charakter zu löschen damit ich sie auf meinem jetzigen Acc hochladen kann?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Mfg


----------



## GS_Sturm (1. Juli 2008)

Könnte mein GS_Sturm Account bitte in GSvSturm umbenannt werden und der Mystical Embrance Account bedarf einer Löschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär ja prima wenns da nen button geben würde das man des selber machen könnt.


----------



## GS_Sturm (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo? jemand da der sich dem Problem mal bitte annehmen könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (2. Juli 2008)

Bei mir werden auf mybuffed auch schon die neuen Gegenstände am Charakter angezeigt. Aber der Auto-Blog schweigt seit dem 22.06.08
Inzwischen schon neue Rüssi/Ruf/Reitskill/Mount ohne Blog

den Fehler wie auf Seite 2. beschrieben habe ich auch schon mehrmals gesehen wenn ich zum Beispiel auf Links von Besuchern klicke... klicke ich auf deren Bild komme ich ohne den Fehler auf ihr Profil...

Ach ja und ich benutze wie viele bestimmt Firefox, da z.B. IExplorer schon früher anzeige Fehler hatte... (Bei "Über mich" wurden manchmal net alle Visitenkerten angezeigt mitm IE)

Also ZAM/Crowley pls findet den/die Fehler...

<3 Auto-Blog


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2008)

Hordlerderherzen schrieb:


> Zam ich hätte eine Bitte an dich. Ich sehe dass mein Charakter Reny vom Server Onyxia immernoch existiert in der Datenbank. Könntest du jetzt schauen in welchem Buffedacc die noch sind und diesen acc oder halt die Charakter zu löschen damit ich sie auf meinem jetzigen Acc hochladen kann?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus!
> 
> Mfg



Erledigt.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2008)

GS_Sturm schrieb:


> evtl hilft es ja bei der Fehlersuche.



Hier hilft nur, wenn du WENIGSTENS ein oder zwei Charakternamen INKLUSIVE Realmnamen nennst - denn ich kann schwer erraten welche Charaktere du hast, bzw. wenn die einem anderen mybuffed-Account zugeordnet sind, kann ich so die Zuordnung freigeben.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Also ZAM/Crowley pls findet den/die Fehler...
> 
> <3 Auto-Blog



Finden ist nicht das Problem, nur beheben dauert etwas.


----------



## Dalrogh (3. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Finden ist nicht das Problem, nur beheben dauert etwas.


kk, jetzt seh ich für mich das dran gearbeitet wird...

Hoff ihr bekommt das bald hin... 

Und trotz allen Anlaufschwierigkeiten sehr gute Ideen und Umsetzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> kk, jetzt seh ich für mich das dran gearbeitet wird...
> 
> Hoff ihr bekommt das bald hin...
> 
> ...



Das sind in dem Fall keine Anlaufschwierigkeiten. Manchmal ändert Blizzard zum Teil auch gern mal undokumentiert Sachen am Spiel, Inteface, Strings etc. Das fällt meist nicht sofort auf, haut jedoch die bisherigen Funktionalitäten durcheinander. Zu den Zeitpunkten sind wir dann meistens mit neuen Projekten beschäftigt und die Anpassungen stehen erstmal hinten an, bzw. schauen wir, wie wir Zeit für die Anpassungen finden/einschieben können. Ähnliches Beispiel: Bosskills. Attumen hat mittlerweile aufgemounted und abgemounted unterschiedliche IDs - bisher haben wir uns auf die alte ID bezogen... aber es gibt noch andere Bosse die mittlerweile "Querschlagen", was erst analysiert werden muss.


----------



## Hordlerderherzen (3. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Hordlerderherzen (3. Juli 2008)

Hordlerderherzen schrieb:


> Zam ich hätte eine Bitte an dich. Ich sehe dass mein Charakter Reny vom Server Onyxia immernoch existiert in der Datenbank. Könntest du jetzt schauen in welchem Buffedacc die noch sind und diesen acc oder halt die Charakter zu löschen damit ich sie auf meinem jetzigen Acc hochladen kann?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus!
> 
> Mfg





ZAM schrieb:


> Erledigt.



Hey Zam

Danke, für die rasche arbeit
Hm ich hab seit dem wieder gezockt mit Reny und er ist immernoch nicht auf meinem jetzigen Profil(wo ich jetzt hier schreibe damit), und in der charaktersuche existiert er auch noch.

Mfg Reny

Ps: Sry für den Post oben


----------



## Akareon (7. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich und meine Freundin haben auch das Problem. Mein Char, Akareon (und auch alle andere Charaktere), wird/werden auf meiner Mybuffed Seite nicht angezeigt, auf Blasc existiert er/sie jedoch. Das transferieren funktioniert leider nicht so wirklich. Das gleiche Problem besteht auch auf der Seite von meiner Freundin. Könnte mir/uns jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mybuffed Username:

Akareon ----> Charakter: Akareon wird nicht angezeigt
licentia88 ----> Charakter: Silenda wird nicht angezeigt

Puh, wäre sehr über hilfe dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Akareon


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir stellt sich das Problem, das BLASC meine CHardaten nicht in mein Profil hochläd.

Unten rechts steht zwar jedesmal, wenn ich mich auslogge "Account xxxxxxx erfolgreich übertragen" , sehen kann ich die Chars trotzdem nicht. Ich habe auch in der verwaltung der anzuzeigenden Chars die richtigen ausgewählt, trotzdem passiert nichts. Wie kann ich die Chars anzeigen lassen?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2008)

Akareon schrieb:


> Hi, ich und meine Freundin haben auch das Problem. Mein Char, Akareon (und auch alle andere Charaktere), wird/werden auf meiner Mybuffed Seite nicht angezeigt, auf Blasc existiert er/sie jedoch. Das transferieren funktioniert leider nicht so wirklich. Das gleiche Problem besteht auch auf der Seite von meiner Freundin. Könnte mir/uns jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Silenda gibts ca. 7 mal ..die Kristallkugel verrät mir leider nicht welcher dir gehört, darum bitte ich auch jedesmal darum den Realm mit anzugeben. 
Warum Akareon nicht übertragen wird, bzw. garkein Charakter von dir kann ich momentan nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2008)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bei mir stellt sich das Problem, das BLASC meine CHardaten nicht in mein Profil hochläd.
> 
> ...



Ohne Charakternamen INKLUSIVE REALM kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Akareon (7. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir/uns steht, dass die Charaktere erfolgreich übertragen wurden.
Trotzdem sind sie bei Mybuffed nicht zu sehen.

Mybuffed Profil Akareon - Charakter Akareon (Realm Blackmoore)
Mybuffed Profil licentia88 - Charakter Silenda (Realm Blackmoore)

Danke Zam, schon im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2008)

Akareon schrieb:


> Also bei mir/uns steht, dass die Charaktere erfolgreich übertragen wurden.
> Trotzdem sind sie bei Mybuffed nicht zu sehen.
> 
> Mybuffed Profil Akareon - Charakter Akareon (Realm Blackmoore)
> ...



Silenda ist diesem Profil bereits zugeordnet: http://my.buffed.de/user/291082
Akareon ist dem Profil bereits zugeordnet: http://my.buffed.de/user/360690 also dir *g*

Falls du dich mit der "Nicht-Zuordnung" auf die fehlenten Profil-Anzeigen neben den Charakterprofilen direkt beziehst, das mussten wir aus Performance-Gründen vorübergehend abschalten, kommt aber die Tage wieder.


----------



## Akareon (8. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Silenda ist diesem Profil bereits zugeordnet: http://my.buffed.de/user/291082
> Akareon ist dem Profil bereits zugeordnet: http://my.buffed.de/user/360690 also dir *g*
> 
> Falls du dich mit der "Nicht-Zuordnung" auf die fehlenten Profil-Anzeigen neben den Charakterprofilen direkt beziehst, das mussten wir aus Performance-Gründen vorübergehend abschalten, kommt aber die Tage wieder.



Oh großer Meister von Raum und Zeit, des Wissens und der Schönheit... *kniet vor Zam und küsst seine Füsse*

Danke, entlich gehts wieder *gg*

Lg und schön Tag noch


----------



## StraßenKater (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mein Char *Rufin* auf *Shattrath* wird mir leider nicht in meiner Charseite angezeigt. Über eine "Lösung" würde ich mir sehr freuen.

Waidmanns Heil!
Rufin


----------



## NoGravitá (10. Juli 2008)

Moinsen Zusammen 

Eine sache die mich ein wenig stört ZAM ist das die Ü Ä Ö etc nicht wieder gegeben werden richtig beim Upload..könnte das team es so machen das anstatt Ü,Ä,Ö etc  als umlaut wie UE, OE, AE etc. angezeigt wird?? meistens kann man nicht wirklich lesen was das heissen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

LG


----------



## Namru (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo buffed,

ich bin leider auch von den Problemen betroffen.
Bei mir funktioniert weder autoblog noch mein Char-Upload der letzte erfolgreiche Upload ist vom 14.6.
Ich hab auch nur einen Account.
Einer meiner Chars ist derzeit Namrus auf Rexxar.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Namru


----------



## uBi K. (12. Juli 2008)

Tag zusammen,

habe auch das problem das die spielzeit von beiden chars aktualisiert wird jedoch nur ein char erfasst wird.
manuell uloaden, inv öffnen etc. hab ich alles schon probiert. habe natürlich auch nur einen acc bei buffed.

chars: Ubijza - Perenolde
          Holybell - Perenolde (dieser char wird nicht angezeigt!)

danke für die hilfe im vorraus


----------



## cyberchriss (13. Juli 2008)

Als Macuser bleibt mir leider auch nur die Mölichkeit des manuellen Uploads.
Bis vor kurzem hat die Zuweisung zum Profil auch problemlos funktioniert, nur wurde mein neuster Char zwar in die Datenbank aufgenommen, allerdings nicht mehr meinem Profil zugeordnet (obwohl beim Import der Haken entsprechend gesetzt war.


----------



## Namru (13. Juli 2008)

Ich hab eben mal geschaut ob bei mir der manuelle Upload geht.
Leider musste ich feststellen das im WTF Ordner nichts weiter existiert außer meiner Config.wtf.
Hat einer von euch eine Idee wieso die anderen Dateien bzw. Ordner nicht erzeugt werden ?


----------



## Namru (14. Juli 2008)

Mein Problem lag daran das ich vor einiger Zeit, als ich keine Addons mehr aktualisieren konnte, gesagt hab "Als Administrator ausführen".
Jetzt zeigt mir der BLASC Client auch meine Chars an.


----------



## cyberchriss (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich einen manuellen Charupload mache, wird mein Char zwar in der Blascdatenbank aktualisiert, jedoch nicht mit dem Profil verknüpft. Hatte das damals beim ersten Upload dieses Chars angehakt, jedoch erfolgte keine Verknüpfung. Heute bekomm ich die Option des Häkchens nicht mehr angezeigt und kann diesen Char folglich nicht meht zuordnen.

Wäre schön, wenn sich jemand von Buffed mal dazu äußern würde oder gibt es eine Supportadresse für Preimiummitglieder?


----------

